# My Pics



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's my gecko's, and they're set-up.
Feel free to post any comments.

Trev








View attachment 54631

View attachment 54632

View attachment 54633

View attachment 54634

View attachment 54635


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll have more up later of my new female, and the whole tank shot.
By the way, on these pics the bright yellow is my male, and the darker one is my female. My new female is lighter then my male.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, the female is incredibly dark! have you got any closer shots of her?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Not yet, it took those pics with my friends dig camera and he's a little slow in sending me them.
I've asked the guy, where I bought her, what she could have been mixed with, and he thinks she may have been bred with a jungle & a leo...But I'm not so sure.

Her eyes are grey/silver, where as my male's eyes are more of a light brown color.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some nice leopards
my one norm female is almost as dark as yours


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

wow they have a couch in their set up. that must be a big tank...lol


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Finally got my pics....here they are 
View attachment 54661

View attachment 54662

View attachment 54663

View attachment 54664

View attachment 54665


Here's my new female, got her on Easter week-end.
View attachment 54666

View attachment 54667


And the happy family all together!
View attachment 54668

View attachment 54669


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> wow they have a couch in their set up. that must be a big tank...lol
> [snapback]953789[/snapback]​


A couch? Where did you see a couch? lolll *edit* NEVERMIND.....I just put 2 and 2 together.
Right now all 3 are in my 15Gal, but soon to be in a 27Gal.....with another female!! This will be a tangerine....after seeing Burf & Eden's tangerine, I decided I need me one of those!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> those are some nice leopards
> my one norm female is almost as dark as yours
> [snapback]953762[/snapback]​


Thanks Dr.Green!
Do you know how/why she is so dark? And her eye's don't have the same coloration as my 2 other leo's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

What size Terrarium?

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > those are some nice leopards
> ...


i really dont know why
like they say every animal is diffrent in there own way


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet!
Looks like that have a great enviroment!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What size Terrarium?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]954357[/snapback]​


For now they're in a 15Gal, but will be in a 27Gal very soon along with another female.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice set-up. I would like to own some of these awesome herps somewhere down the road.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Great new addition Trev! and best of luck finding the new female.
I've recently come across some new tanks, and am also thinking about getting another pair of hypo-tang's(my fav's) to breed.
Eden


----------

